# Favorite Legendary Trio?



## GalladeMaster (Apr 2, 2009)

What is your favorite legendary Trio?

Mine is The Regi Trio, they are not as powerful, but they are cool!


----------



## Flora (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the three sprites; Mesprit, Azelf, and Uxie.

According to my older sister, I'd be Uxie (cause I'm smart), my little sis would be Mesprit (I dunno why), and my older sis would be Azelf.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 2, 2009)

Entei, Raikou and Suicune will always be my favorites.

The three Sprites are pretty cute, though... they'd be my favorite on account of them reminding me of Utena characters if I hadn't had such a long attachment to the three beasts.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 2, 2009)

The Regis, definitely.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Apr 2, 2009)

The dragons for me.


----------



## Electrike! (Apr 2, 2009)

Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf.
Uxie is my favorite Pokemon. 8D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 2, 2009)

The birds. I grew up with them.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 2, 2009)

The dog/cat/gerbil/whatevers.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 2, 2009)

The regis are some of my favourites. I hate Regigigas though.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 2, 2009)

The Lake Trio, because they're Psychic, cute, and ever so cool.  They're just my kind of trio.


----------



## Renteura (Apr 2, 2009)

The three birds. Gotta love the classics. :D


----------

